# I have never....



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

.....Basically post something you have never done. 

I have never got drunk. Not once. Ever.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I never got drunk either


----------



## pinkkeith (Jul 25, 2013)

... Taken any illegal drugs.


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

I have never been outside of the US


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

I have never eaten alligator meat.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I have never been in a helicopter.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I have never been to a club


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've never gone swimming.


----------



## LivingZombie (Oct 31, 2013)

I've never seen a psychologist.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

I've never been to a musical concert.


----------



## Diffidence (Oct 27, 2013)

I've never not used "Rosie O'Donnell" and "obscene, horrendous, atrocious, monstrous, and grotesque" in the same sentence.


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

I have never left England. Not even to Wales or bloody Scotland.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

I've never kissed a girl and liked it.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Never had sex.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Never had butt sex.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Never had threesome.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Taken LSD.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Never had a party. Never had a Birthday party, Halloween party, Christmas party, etc.


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

-I've never parachuted off a skyscraper and landed on the back of a moving truck.

-I've never read a book on the bus upside down while ignoring any disapproving looks from other passengers and laughed hysterically every now and again at my book.

-I've never ridden my bike like it's a horse. Attaching a tail to the back end, carrying a whip, and wearing jockey trousers and a hat.

-Never bathed in goat piss

-Never wore a wig and put a pair of melons beneath my shirt, shoving them in the faces of random strangers.

-Never punched a baby in the face for looking at me funny.

-Never eaten at KFC only to wake up as a chicken nugget the next day.

-Never shouted into a postbox, "It's okay Fred! Don't panic, I'm gonna get you outta there!" and then ran around flustered before going back and shouting more reassuring words.

To sum up, I've probably done only 0.0000001 percent of all the possibilities in the Universe.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

never ridden a dirt bike


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Never been on a plane


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Kekai said:


> You gotta try one day!!!
> 
> At first, the plane is waaay cold. But then, you feel this lightness about you. You go in deeper, it's scary and you may not know what to do. So you start swinging your arms erratically (feet still touching the floor). Arms get tired, and then you decide to jump! And like that, you become Super-Duper Mario.


What?! Lol, now I have to book a trip. :b


----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I've never shot a gun in the air and gone "Aaaarrrggh!".


Thank you for this.


----------



## KeepItQuiet (Nov 5, 2013)

I have never been on a road trip.


----------



## Mousy (Oct 19, 2013)

Kissed someone. :blush


----------



## namebn (Mar 12, 2013)

Heartbreaker said:


> -I've never parachuted off a skyscraper and landed on the back of a moving truck.
> 
> -I've never read a book on the bus upside down while ignoring any disapproving looks from other passengers and laughed hysterically every now and again at my book.
> 
> ...


seriously, you don't know what it means to be alive until you've done at least 3 of those.

i've never run down the street naked and jumped off a cliff. then proceed to grab and spin my man hood so fast i took off like a helicopter.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I have never been horseriding. Never played golf. Never gone skiing. Haven't been on a rollercoaster that went upside-down. Never eaten an "exotic" meat other than alligator and fetal duck egg (ducks aren't that exotic). Never visited a haunted house or a Civil War site. among other things. I'm assuming the Civil War site is cold at first and then I will feel a lightness about me, then I go deeper and it's scary and I won't know what to do. But hey, that's history for ya.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I never Traveled outside the u.s


----------



## Common Raven (Sep 6, 2013)

I have never written a forum post about what I have never done before.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i have never smoked pot


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Never been outside of Europe.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I have never driven a car. I have never watched an American tv series. I have never been awake for an entire night. I have never done much interesting, really.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

opened a can with my teeth


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I have never been in a relationship.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I have never smoked


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Tried surfing


----------



## XxVampireLov3rXx (Sep 8, 2013)

I never drank alcohol, smoked, did drugs or have sex


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

played any post PS1 console


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Climbed a tree


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I have never seen a green snake in the wild  Wonder if they are just hard to see or if they are much less common than garter snakes where I live


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I have never broken a bone


----------



## OddBird (Nov 7, 2013)

I have never sent a text message.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I have never seen snow


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I have never gone surfing


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I have never gone snowshoeing


----------



## Compwear (Aug 19, 2014)

I've never missed a workday


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

I've never been to any Disneyland


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

I have never been camping


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I have never started a fire with only primitive methods


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I have never sung a song in public


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I have never been to a concert.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I have never welded metal together


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

I have never moved house


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I have never played Playstation 3.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I have never written a check.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I have never made a flint arrowhead


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

never eaten lobster, scallops, oysters..... ( the latter 2 look disgusting anyway)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I have never gone hunting


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

I've spoked mary Juana


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I have never went to my High School prom or any dance-related event thereafter.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

I 've never had fun with a girl my age


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i have never shot a live animal.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Successfully juggled 3 balls at once


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Used any hard drugs.


----------



## Naytve (Sep 27, 2014)

had a meaningful conversation in the last idk 7 years.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Murdered another human


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I have never sucked cock


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

^ ditto

Also I have never caught a turtle while fishing


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I have never smoked a cigarette


----------

